# Daisy's going to jail



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot. What is she in for...exceeding her bag limit on bass?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

And fishing without a license :


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

All I can say is cute. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She actually looks like she likes it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She'll be a model prisoner, I'm sure. And I'm going to be sooo sad. I wish the 4 days would go by as quickly for me as it will for her.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Great Pic!  She'll be fine...will you call in every few hours to check on her? Hummm...  ...Will She have access to a computer while She's In Jail? She can get Fur Dawg Mail...Does the Vet's Office have and e-mail address...we could send her messages n Kakes n Fishies!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very cute .!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Daisy is just so CUTE in her suit!! :smooch: I know how much you will miss her, and I also am sure they will give her lots of loves!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Aw, Jo - I know exactly how you feel. She really will be fine. Do they have play time with the other boarders? We call it the spa when Duke stays however, I doubt after the last time we'll ever leave him again. Not in this lifetime with him. Ever.

Daisy is a very cute jail bird.

Wait, Duke wants to say something.

daizy dukee, mi lobe, i lobe u. mi mommee sayz u r goin to da spa. r u goin to be on da puter when u r in da spa? listun cuz dis iz beree importunt infurmashon. u must akt yike u r sweepin yike da tyme bonz iz dare cuz den when day r all a sweep den u can rayd da frigeratur. k? cuz dat is cawed da frigeratur raydn cershons. dat is gud. dat is gud behabor n den day will fink u r won smart daizy dukee da fisher dawg. k? i lobo u. o, u can call me on da fone, k? mi numbur on da fone iz, iz, um, wayt a minot. o, iz 225228229225221022322. k? can u membur dat numbur? dont be skard, k? i lobe u. 
k ur frend dukee.

Wow! He didn't say he was going to write a book! Have a safe trip. Don't worry too much - lots of treats and her blankie and her favorite toy. I feel your pain!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

She is so cute. You might want to warn the vet that the fur dawgies may be planning a jail break. 


Shhhh dazeee dunt let aneeone no we komin tu see u at da jayl. Me an da gamboi pakin da bakin an da toona. U mus sneekie da puter tu let us no da besterest tyme.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

omg too cute!! good luck mommy and daisy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It's so hard to leave them, just think how excited she will be when you get home. Very cute picture! Maybe she can be a jailbird for Halloween!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

dis iz da max
da daisy da daisy u mommeeeeee shud bwing u heer tu mi howze n weeee cud pway an pway
i gunnda dwibe da daddeeeeee twuk n bwayk u owda dat jayle!

Oh, Jo, you should have called me - I'm in PA, you could have left her here with Max for a couple days. He sorta has a crunch on her, you know.

Mommmeeeeee, I du NOD hab da crucnh onna da Daisy dawg! :no: geeszh!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh nooo ... 









But Mom has to go "hunting" 
She'll be back with lots of treats


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Daisy will do just fine and the time will fly, you'll see.

Have you left her at the vet for boarding before? Did you see where she'll stay?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The fur dawgs are planning a jail break HAHA!

I boarded her at the vet for 2 days earlier this year. She did fine. This is the vet who saved her life last year, he's invested now, they'll take good care of her  

I have to try not to worry so much. I hate leaving her, it's always hardest on me


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww, she'll be fine! Love the pic, too cute! I hope the days speed by and you feel as though your back home with Daisy quickly.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha... I can't imagine having to leave Winchester for that long. I'm sure Daisy will be just fine. It's probably harder on you than it will be on her. She makes an adorable jailbird, btw!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to cute!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, cute picture.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww Daisy looks so cute, she is going to make that jail house rock in her prison clothes I can just hear the roos she will get.:wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh boy - I totally get it.
I hate to leave my guys, Copper especially.

Daisy is a very cute jail bird dog. Say she didn't keep an undersize fish???????
Do they have proof or was it very cleverly hidden???????
I'll bet it was legal size in dog inches.

I hope you have a safe trip and get back to your girl quickly.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Daisy looks so cute!!! Try not to stress about leaving Daisy. Think how great it will be when you come home!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh no, my sympathies. 4 days without your sweetie! I do hope she'll have a grand ol time in the slammer, if that's possible..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She will be fine Jo, try not to worry!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That picture is sooo cute. I wish I could get get her off on parole...I'd love to provide a halfway house. I know it's not fun to have to leave Daisy, but I have a feeling she's going to get a lot of love and attention.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

The Bumbasses are going to Camp Bow Wow for Ten days in January when we go to Costa Rica. I so wish we could take them. At least they have each other.

Jo, she will be so glad to see you when you get back!


----------

